# Garage Layouts and Desires



## Dobish (Jan 10, 2018)

So there are a lot of folks here that have garages. I am not one of them, yet! We are in the initial phases of starting a garage plan, and I have a pretty good idea of what I want in there, and how I want it to be laid out, but there is always that idea that you see somewhere that you wish you had!

here are the basics.... 
Garage will be 23'deep x 30' wide. Single Garage door (8' tall x 18' wide). Plan is to get 2 cars in there, then have a work shop area, gear storage (we have a few bikes ), a utility sink, and a freezer. I will be running compressed air lines throughout the garage with some outlets outside, and will probably build some sort of moveable work bench to house the table saw, router, miter saw, etc.  

i currently have most of my tools all shadow-boarded in what will become the "guest" room (next on the project list to redo), and my gear is pretty well organized, so I have  been trying to calculate how much space I will need for shelving, etc.  My problem is now that I have to constantly move stuff out of the way to get to the stuff that is behind it, so I plan on doing much shallower cabinets or pull out drawers when things get transfered to the garage.

The garage will be above an apt, and will not have a lot of overhead space since we are trying to keep a lower profile.


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 10, 2018)

if you can go with an Oxford or barn style roof so you can get more out of it with a loft or 2nd floor if you don't need tall garage ceilings for a lift or large trucks.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 10, 2018)

unfortunately, we need to go with a low profile roof, since we don't want it to be one of those houses that you drive up and see "GARAGE" first.  we also never plan on having a lift in there.  We also need to keep it lower because depending on where they take the elevations from, it would exceed the height requirements and require additional city approvals.

this will be what the street view is:



and this will be from the back:


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 10, 2018)

oh bad ass so it will be 2 stores so to speak anyway.  will the vehicle space be a wood floor or concrete?


----------



## Dobish (Jan 10, 2018)

sardo_67 said:


> oh bad ass so it will be 2 stores so to speak anyway.  will the vehicle space be a wood floor or concrete?


still working on the design for that, but it will be wood over concrete most likely, as the living space will be below.


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 10, 2018)

you mean concrete over wood or you want the wood look for the garage part?

make sure a real engineer designs that part lol, don't want a vehicle falling thru or cracking the floor.

also if you do a concrete floor in the upper level or even lower will you put in pex for heating from the wood boiler?  eventually when i am able to build my own house/garage it will all be heated that way, hoping for a 30x40+ garage space


----------



## Dobish (Jan 10, 2018)

sardo_67 said:


> you mean concrete over wood or you want the wood look for the garage part?
> 
> make sure a real engineer designs that part lol, don't want a vehicle falling thru or cracking the floor.
> 
> also if you do a concrete floor in the upper level or even lower will you put in pex for heating from the wood boiler?  eventually when i am able to build my own house/garage it will all be heated that way, hoping for a 30x40+ garage space


concrete over wood. We might do concrete over steel.  

real engineer is doing all those calculations... i just build space toilets


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 10, 2018)

probably over steel with some mesh reinforcement as i worked with a concrete guy a for a while, its easier that way and will last longer since no wood to rot, since you're in CO get some drainage put in for where the cars park, this way you will have a place for the snow melt to go and it won't just pool up on the floor making a mess or cause you to slip and fall.  i've had many close calls like that over the years on wet concrete.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 10, 2018)

sardo_67 said:


> probably over steel with some mesh reinforcement as i worked with a concrete guy a for a while, its easier that way and will last longer since no wood to rot, since you're in CO get some drainage put in for where the cars park, this way you will have a place for the snow melt to go and it won't just pool up on the floor making a mess or cause you to slip and fall.  i've had many close calls like that over the years on wet concrete.



leaning towards steel decking, but waterproofing may be an issue. any thoughts on how to waterproof that would be appreciated!  i won't get to park in there, so my wife will have to worry about the slippery floor!  

Drainage is for sure an issue, as I don't want a car falling through onto whover is under there!


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 10, 2018)

waterproofing what the garage floor?


----------



## greg13 (Jan 10, 2018)

There is no way I would put a garage over my home, just plain too many possibilities for problems. Start with noise coming through the concrete and go from there.


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 10, 2018)

it's a residential garage, not a steel foundry with hammer forges and running 3 shifts


----------



## Dobish (Jan 10, 2018)

Ours will be over a rental unit.  The other option was to have the garage on the lower level,  which means having to walk up a lot of stairs,  losing half the yard,  and having a tenant staring into our living room.  It probably won't get a ton of use as we are not home most of the day.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 10, 2018)

It will add a real lot of cost to put the garage over the living space. Besides a lot of potential issues with melting wet cars above the tenant. Look at any code issues before you get to far into this. I do understand your reasons for this. Besides if I was parking my car I would want to go to and from the house without stairs. You might figure out a way to connect the house and garage without going outside. 

I think the lower level up to the garage floor can be built all reinforced concrete construction. Today we build any height structure without steel beams and this method. Probably much less shaking than steel beams as a car is moving. I would go 2' above grade with masonry, and above that wood, with a truss roof so you have no columns in the garage.

Nice project, keep us posted with the details.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 10, 2018)

xman23 said:


> It will add a real lot of cost to put the garage over the living space. Besides a lot of potential issues with melting wet cars above the tenant. Look at any code issues before you get to far into this. I do understand your reasons for this. Besides if I was parking my car I would want to go to and from the house without stairs. You might figure out a way to connect the house and garage without going outside.
> 
> I think the lower level up to the garage floor can be built all reinforced concrete construction. Today we build any height structure without steel beams and this method. Probably much less shaking than steel beams as a car is moving. I would go 2' above grade with masonry, and above that wood, with a truss roof so you have no columns in the garage.
> 
> Nice project, keep us posted with the details.


 No issues for code here,  they do it all the time in the mtns right up the way.  Costs will be made up with the rental unit,  and we can keep a separate yard and parking for the tenant. Due to the layout of the house,  there is no way to tie into the house easily.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 10, 2018)

Put the garage downstairs.  Living space upstairs.  Rent the current house.  

If i'm going to rent, I'm getting the new space, not my tennants.


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 11, 2018)

you guys are reeeeeeeeeally over thinking this, wooden pole barns have held TONS of hay while being all wood as well as many factories from the 1800s on where all wood floors and beams, fairly certain a 2 car garage with a working load of say 10,000 is very easy to pull off in today's age.

seemingly this thread has gone way off track.......

are you going to heat the garage 24/7 or just when you are working in it, if so what method?


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Put the garage downstairs.  Living space upstairs.  Rent the current house.
> 
> If i'm going to rent, I'm getting the new space, not my tennants.


Thought about that... when we are older.  We just finished a remodel on this place,  so its still pretty new, and i don't want to put 4 of us in a 700sqft one bedroom.  Now that i mention it,  we just remodeled the cottage we are tearing down too,  but its not big enough for a garage.  

Heating will be electric cove heaters or propane.  Only when i use it,  not all the time.  Good exposure all around,  so it will get some sun to help out.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2018)

sardo_67 said:


> seemingly this thread has gone way off track.......



So back on track.  What do you wish you had in your garage or shop?


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2018)

[QUOTE="xman23, post: 2232993, member: 7107" You might figure out a way to connect the house and garage without going outside.
Nice project, keep us posted with the details.[/QUOTE]

We thought about doing a breezway or something like that, but we are setting back the garage in order to deal with setbacks and keep as much light and views from our living room. This would mean that it would be a really weird shaped covered area.  If we didn't do the setback and covered it, then it looked like we had a veeeerrrry  loooooonnnnng house, which was just bizarre looking.  This also meant getting a variance from the city, because of the 20' minimum setback from the garage. Getting the variance would not really be an issue, but we also wanted one less headache to deal with (this house is already a headache. I don't really know why I am taking on another major project.... we originally wanted to just put in a shed).

There is an existing cottage there, but it is below grade, and you only see the roof. It is about 400 sq ft, built in 1948. that building goes away




This is the existing unit (different color and pre-living room door)



My current work space is a bit cramped, so I am looking forward to getting to lay it out a bit differently (again, a slightly old photo, pre-shadow boarding, but looks about the same).


----------



## semipro (Jan 11, 2018)

Slope the garage floor towards the front and install a linear drain just inside the garage door.
Lighting, don't skimp on fixtures, go LED, do a combination of area and task lighting just like in a kitchen, and a nice white ceiling helps with illumination by reflecting light down.
Go with a well-sealed and insulated garage door with no windows. Plan on installing an opener one day and install the outlet for that.
Don't go too low on the ceiling or you'll find yourself hitting the ceiling with the boards you're cutting.  I killed many fluorescent tubes that way and evacuate every time to avoid mercury exposure (another good reason to go LED).

Post on my mobile saw station. https://hearth.com/talk/threads/rolling-workbench-plans.52142/#post-654070

I ended up yawing the table saw 90 degrees later on. Its wider overall that way but the center portion acts as an outfeed table.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2018)

semipro said:


> Slope the garage floor towards the front and install a linear drain just inside the garage door.
> Lighting, don't skimp on fixtures, go LED, do a combination of area and task lighting just like in a kitchen, and a nice white ceiling helps with illumination by reflecting light down.
> Go with a well-sealed and insulated garage door with no windows. Plan on installing an opener one day and install the outlet for that.
> Don't go too low on the ceiling or you'll find yourself hitting the ceiling with the boards you're cutting.  I killed many fluorescent tubes that way and evacuate every time to avoid mercury exposure (another good reason to go LED).
> ...



definitely going LED. My last garage, i had a few moveable spotlots that I would adjust based upon the project, and an old kitchen cieling lamp mounted sideways. Current setup is less than ideal with a 7' ceiling with 8' long fluorescent lights! i can't wait to get rid of those!  i will think about where to get the rest of the lighting!  Thanks for the suggestion!

I have a radial arm saw that I will have in there (it doesn't move very easily, but it is on wheels). The saw I have is an old craftsman, that the head rotates on so I can rip stuff down, and I have the planer option for it as well. Right now they don't get much use, but if I could figure out a way to have it accessible, that would be nice. 

As far as a rolling workshop goes, I want to be able to use the table saw to rip, but not have to remove the miter saw. Having an outfeed table is really nice, and I don't know if I will put the router on that table, or leave it on the radial arm saw.  I will most likely roll the entire thing outside, or move the cars out to actually work on something.  I plan on having a fixed bench in the shop as well, so will use that for mounting and waxing skis, etc. Bike stand can go anywhere, and will only get used when needed.  Definitely need a place to get the chain grinder and a vice for the chainsaw sharpening.

The tools I use most often are drills and drivers, miter saw/radial arm saw, jigsaw, vice, clamps, hammer.  i have a scroll saw that i would love to get more use out of, but it is buried and never comes out.


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dobish said:


> So back on track.  What do you wish you had in your garage or shop?



what I mentioned earlier, heated concrete floor with drainage and the barn roof design for more 2nd floor area.

LED lights for sure as I HATE working in the dark, I found if you guy a cheap $5 clamp on painting light fixture with the aluminum shroud and put a $6 100w equivalent bulb in it they work great for movable work lights and much stronger than the halogen or even LED work lights that are $50+


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2018)

sardo_67 said:


> what I mentioned earlier, heated concrete floor with drainage and the barn roof design for more 2nd floor area.
> 
> LED lights for sure as I HATE working in the dark, I found if you guy a cheap $5 clamp on painting light fixture with the aluminum shroud and put a $6 100w equivalent bulb in it they work great for movable work lights and much stronger than the halogen or even LED work lights that are $50+


can't do the barn roof design unfortunately, and the cheap aluminum shrouds are what I use (one even has a heat bulb)


----------



## Ashful (Jan 11, 2018)

Dobish said:


> So back on track.  What do you wish you had in your garage or shop?



This is a dangerous question.

Me?  I’d ditch the apartment, and just have a two-story garage.  Two bays over two bays.  Vehicle access above, as you intend, to preserve yard space.  Lower level would be shop space, but still have bay doors, so you could get stuff in and out.  After all, you need a place to work on the hot rod, speedboat, etc. 

Then again, we all have different needs, and different hobbies.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2018)

Ashful said:


> This is a dangerous question.
> 
> Me?  I’d ditch the apartment, and just have a two-story garage.  Two bays over two bays.  Vehicle access above, as you intend, to preserve yard space.  Lower level would be shop space, but still have bay doors, so you could get stuff in and out.  After all, you need a place to work on the hot rod, speedboat, etc.
> 
> Then again, we all have different needs, and different hobbies.


maybe i will have them prep a side of the apt for a garage door, so I can get my 57 chevy in there when i buy it


----------



## Ashful (Jan 11, 2018)

Dobish said:


> maybe i will have them prep a side of the apt for a garage door, so I can get my 57 chevy in there when i buy it



Now you’re thinking.  You will never have enough garage, IMO.  

BTW, 23’ deep can work, but it will be tight walking around a pickup truck, if you ever put one in there.  25’ would be ideal, if you can swing it.  I keep my pickup in my attached garage in winter, so I have some experience with that.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2018)

23' is my max... i was shooting for 26, but with the setbacks, the dropoff on the back, and the existing window on the side of the house, it would mean having no access or another 40K in dirt.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Now you’re thinking.  You will never have enough garage, IMO.
> 
> BTW, 23’ deep can work, but it will be tight walking around a pickup truck, if you ever put one in there.  25’ would be ideal, if you can swing it.  I keep my pickup in my attached garage in winter, so I have some experience with that.



Ole rusty may only be parked in there once i believe. the 4runner and the mini van will get full time spots...


----------



## semipro (Jan 11, 2018)

Dobish said:


> maybe i will have them prep a side of the apt for a garage door, so I can get my 57 chevy in there when i buy it


That's not a bad idea.  The at-grade wall could be framed with door and window openings that can later easily be converted to garage doors.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 12, 2018)

in Sardo's thread about insulating the garage, it reminded me that my last garage I used to have slat wall in a large portion of my garage. that was a nice feature, I might think about trying to find some more when I put in the shop.

The only problem with the slatwall is that while it is nice to move tools around, but it is difficult to keep a shadow board. I love the fact that I know what tools are gone, and people know where to put them back... not so easy when the tools keep moving around.


----------



## sardo_67 (Jan 12, 2018)

i have been looking at this stuff for my gun room, i hear it's very nice and strong, also it covers up all the mounting screws which looks waaaaaaay better.  all the other ones i have seen you can see the screws that are used to mount it

if you buy 4x4ft kits it's cheaper than 8ft ones

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BCJTXV0/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 22, 2018)

I think a natural stained slatewall would be bad ass!  I might do that in my new office I'm building.  Of course I will keep my sportbike in there and have a gun bench for cleaning and light smithwork.  My wife isn't a huge fan of the dining room table smelling like hopp residue cleaner.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 22, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> My wife isn't a huge fan of the dining room table smelling like hopp residue cleaner.


There is no smell on earth that holds more fond memories for me, than Hoppe's powder solvent.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 23, 2018)

only thing i learned about garages is- make it as big as you need, then make it bigger....


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 23, 2018)

shoot-straight said:


> only thing i learned about garages is- make it as big as you need, then make it bigger....


Yes..and plan plan plan.  I even do cardboard cutouts to mock up the spaces I want for things when I'm doing a renovation and talk to myself for hours about the activities that will be done there.  Something I learned from designing work cells in manufacturing.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 23, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Yes..and plan plan plan.  I even do cardboard cutouts to mock up the spaces I want for things when I'm doing a renovation and talk to myself for hours about the activities that will be done there.  Something I learned from designing work cells in manufacturing.


Yeah,  I'm pretty good about trying to plan and lay stuff out visually. Drawings are great,  but being able to walk around is important .  Planning for all the crap that doesn't have a big footprint is key,  as often the stuff takes way more space than you think.


----------



## Rob711 (Jan 23, 2018)

I’m in the process of getting garage built. Coming from house with attached single garage, unfinished basement and a shed. None of that at current house. 
  To avoid variances has to be under 600 sqft. My property is 70x300. It’s going way back, 200’. This is due to aesthetics/wife. It’s going to be a hike but I have three small children so I might be better of far away. Compromises. 
  The plan is 26’wide 22 deep two 9 wide 8 high doors. One man door on side. It will be built for a lift on one side with a loft over the other. Thinking windows in garage doors. Also one in man door side. 
  This will be a glorified shed. My 1984 Mexican Vw bug will live there to. Next to the quad, generator, power washer, etc!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 23, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Yes..and plan plan plan.  I even do cardboard cutouts to mock up the spaces I want for things when I'm doing a renovation and talk to myself for hours about the activities that will be done there.  Something I learned from designing work cells in manufacturing.



... and then your hobbies / requirements change.  Just build it big, adapt to suit.  I currently have 650 sqft attached, 1500 sqft detached, and another 300 sqft off-site.  The intended purpose of two of those three has changed in just the last five years.  You never know what life has in store for you.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 23, 2018)

They are coming out tomorrow to do the geotech drilling.  I guess this will determine what happens with this project


----------



## Dobish (Jan 24, 2018)

they came out and dug today




this is what I have to show for it:


----------



## Rob711 (Jan 24, 2018)

Exciting!


----------



## Dobish (Jan 25, 2018)

on the plus side, they found no car frames, which was a concern. Bedrock is 19ft down, so that might be a pain if we have to do piers, but we will see!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 25, 2018)

Dobish said:


> on the plus side, they found no car frames, which was a concern.


Maybe they just drilled between two.  Even the airport parking lot has space between the cars.  ;-)


----------



## Dobish (Jan 25, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Maybe they just drilled between two.  Even the airport parking lot has space between the cars.  ;-)



they dug a couple of holes, just to see 

i still won't be surprised, given the other things i have found in my yard...


----------



## semipro (Jan 25, 2018)

Dobish said:


> Bedrock is 19ft down, so that might be a pain if we have to do piers, but we will see!


Actually if the bedrock is sound it you can typically use it as foundation -- no need to drill into it.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 25, 2018)

semipro said:


> Actually if the bedrock is sound it you can typically use it as foundation -- no need to drill into it.


problem is we are on a dipping bedrock zone, and I'm not really sure about the soil above it. I am going to leave that part for the engineering company to figure out!


----------



## Dobish (Jan 31, 2018)

so the next fun part of this adventure: they discovered groundwater at 20', and 24 hours later, it was at 6'. I guess that means we are doing piers...


----------



## ben94122 (Feb 5, 2018)

What is a lift in a garage? Is it actually an auto lift, for working on your car? Didn't know that people put those in their personal garages...around here we don't even park in the garage;  they're just attached storage sheds


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 5, 2018)

ben94122 said:


> What is a lift in a garage? Is it actually an auto lift, for working on your car? Didn't know that people put those in their personal garages...around here we don't even park in the garage;  they're just attached storage sheds


Of course.  You can be sure there are plenty of people in CA that wrench.


----------



## ben94122 (Feb 6, 2018)

That's crazy...I thought I'd joined the upper crust when I bought jack stands and stopped working under the car propped up on rounds of firewood!


----------



## Ashful (Feb 6, 2018)

A lift is the only way to roll, if you’re over a certain age, and like to work on your own cars.  Definitely beats being on your back in the driveway.


----------



## Dobish (May 1, 2018)

Well, we got a few bids back, and it seems like it might be a go.... I have been walking around the neighborhoods, checking out storage solutions, and mobile workshops. 

beer tap on the wall going out to the hot tub might be a later addition though


----------



## Ashful (May 1, 2018)

Dobish said:


> Well, we got a few bids back, and it seems like it might be a go.... I have been walking around the neighborhoods, checking out storage solutions, and mobile workshops.
> 
> beer tap on the wall going out to the hot tub might be a later addition though



Taps are seriously overrated, unless you’re really into pinching pennies.  Who wants to drink the same beer, two nights in a row?


----------



## Dobish (May 1, 2018)

I'll be penny pinching for sure after this project!


----------



## Dobish (Aug 17, 2018)

Finally got my permits approved! Now on to scheduling and asbestos abatement.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 18, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Taps are seriously overrated, unless you’re really into pinching pennies.  Who wants to drink the same beer, two nights in a row?



TapS as in plural. Many taps. That plus a fridge full of whatever odd things you need to feel adequately exposed to sufficient variety.

I’m a hot tubber too and I mostly tend to keep the hobbies separate. I don’t eat dinner in the tub either!


----------



## Dobish (Aug 18, 2018)

We decided the hot tub was going to go below. Near the stove.  That way in the winter we can go from hot tub to hot stove.  That,  and we got a free tub a month ago and wanted to start using it!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 18, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> TapS as in plural. Many taps.   That plus a fridge full of whatever odd things you need to feel adequately exposed to sufficient variety.


Oh... that puts you in a whole _other _class!



Highbeam said:


> I’m a hot tubber too and I mostly tend to keep the hobbies separate. I don’t eat dinner in the tub either!


So, what are you saying... no chainsaws in the hot tub?


----------



## Dobish (Aug 20, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Oh... that puts you in a whole _other _class!
> 
> 
> So, what are you saying... no chainsaws in the hot tub?



i've seen what a hot tub does to a chainsaw blade.....


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2018)

Dobish said:


> i've seen what a hot tub does to a chainsaw blade.....



Not many folks can say that.  You meet all kinds, here.  

During “disassembly”, I presume?


----------



## Dobish (Aug 21, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Not many folks can say that.  You meet all kinds, here.
> 
> During “disassembly”, I presume?


yep. you should have seen the guys reaction when he hit the metal grab bar!


----------



## Dobish (Sep 7, 2018)

asbestos was removed yesterday.... only 2 weeks until the garage gas meter is moved (4 months after it was supposed to be). Looking at that roof, maybe i will try and salvage it...


----------



## Dobish (Sep 18, 2018)

Demo has started... i tore down some of the fence the other day. Gas meter is finally moved. Building goes away tomorrow or thursday!


----------



## Dobish (Sep 21, 2018)

ben94122 said:


> That's crazy...I thought I'd joined the upper crust when I bought jack stands and stopped working under the car propped up on rounds of firewood!



THis reminds me, I need to get a few rounds of wood so I can change the oil in the splitter...

but in other news, its #DEMODAY:


----------



## Dobish (Oct 23, 2018)

Lots of rebar...


and finally the concrete!


----------



## Dobish (Oct 26, 2018)

We have some foundation walls.... french drains and damp proofing on the schedule for today


----------



## Ashful (Oct 26, 2018)

Dobish said:


> and finally the concrete!
> View attachment 231608


Concrete from heaven?


----------



## Dobish (Oct 26, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Concrete from heaven?


sort of like that... or the 4 cement trucks that showed up.....


----------



## Dobish (Nov 2, 2018)

made some progress with the dirt removal and the rough grading!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 2, 2018)

Looking good.  Does the service come from the house or is it on it's own?


----------



## Dobish (Nov 2, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Looking good.  Does the service come from the house or is it on it's own?


electric service comes in on its own. no gas in the unit (although we will run a line for future), and water comes from the existing house. Had to upgrade to 1.25" water lines for the new fire suppression system.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 6, 2018)

passed underground plumbing and radon inspection. Got the gravel spread out, and the insulation finished up this morning. Pouring the lower level slab and the rest of the deck footers scheduled for about 15 minutes from now... hopefully we passed inspection!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 9, 2018)

Are you insulating the slab?


----------



## Dobish (Nov 9, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Are you insulating the slab?


Yep.  2"  foam taped along the seams.  They poured the slab the other day.  I haven't gotten a picture yet... good ole daylight savings time


----------



## Dobish (Nov 12, 2018)

Lower level floor is poured, as are footers and columns for deck posts and entrance awning.  Timing was perfect, as it was nice and sunny on saturday. Sunday we woke up to 6" of snow that didn't stop until 3am...


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Nov 12, 2018)

Awesome.  You going to have a roof on it before winter settles in?  I can think of nothing more fun than tinkering inside my new garage when it gets cold outside.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 12, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Awesome.  You going to have a roof on it before winter settles in?  I can think of nothing more fun than tinkering inside my new garage when it gets cold outside.



roof will be on by mid january.... but that doesn't mean anything for winter around here. A few years ago I laid sod at the end of january, and then the next day got 18" of snow.  I won't get to tinker much in the garage this winter, but that is ok, because i'm hoping for a good ski season 

project is going to be completed between march and april hopefully.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 14, 2018)

sewer line is mostly done. should be completed today!


----------



## Dobish (Nov 20, 2018)

sewer line is done and backfilled. I tried to get him to tear out the stumps while he was right there, but he wasn't having it...






Steel guys are out there putting up columns today. Crane comes on monday to put up the beams.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 27, 2018)

Steel is real... they had the crane out yesterday to place it, and they are out there welding things up today!


----------



## Dobish (Dec 5, 2018)

Steel is up for the beams and columns. They are framing in the exterior walls on the bottom today. 





The view from across the gulch in the back yard


----------



## Dobish (Dec 13, 2018)

Steel is up! Just waiting for decking to go on top... among other things!


----------



## Dobish (Dec 20, 2018)

welding is about 3/5 of the way there. They only had 650 spot welds for the steel decking!





engineer is coming out today to check things off. City is coming out tomorrow to sign off, and the concrete truck comes on saturday!


----------



## Dobish (Dec 20, 2018)

they had to add a lot of steel to the steel for bracing.... this thing is overkill


----------



## Dobish (Dec 26, 2018)

Decking all welded up, all 800 screws are put in. Engineering has signed off, the city came by and told us that it all looked good.
Forms built and mesh laid down over the vulcraft decking.





Monday Morning, 8 am... 









Slab is poured and floated.... 





we got some heaters below, and the insulation blankets up on top... weather was perfect





I was told I wouldn't be hired as a form builder... i don't know why


----------



## Dobish (Jan 2, 2019)

The concrete guy told me that if I covered and uncovered the slab during the holidays, that he would trade me some of the industrial sealer he normally tells people to buy. I sealed it all up on sunday while it was 55º. About 3 hours later, it snowed and got down to -2º. 





Framing of the lower level should be happening the rest of this week, and the upper level stuff is going to be the week after. 





we had a few issues with the architectural drawings calling for both an 8' door and a 7' door (when you added up all of the measurements). Needless to say, that was going to cause an issue, so fortunately we were able to just add a food to the walls and call it good.  We finalized our colors for the siding (*darker) and the trim & beams (lighter wood). The cedar siding is actually wirebrushed, then burned, then stained.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 9, 2019)

starting to get real.... there goes my view from my living room!


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2019)

we have 4 walls. Trusses were supposed to go up today, but they didn't really feel like walking around in the snow. Hopefully they are framing up some of the lower interior walls. Now that its built, it doesn't look big enough  (i mean, it looks tall enough...)


----------



## AlbergSteve (Jan 11, 2019)

What's the blocking in the walls for?


----------



## Dobish (Jan 13, 2019)

For the vertical siding.  I think they went a little overkill.  It could have been 24", not 12


----------



## Dobish (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## AlbergSteve (Jan 14, 2019)

Dobish said:


> For the vertical siding.  I think they went a little overkill.  It could have been 24", not 12


Is there not sheathing/plywood under the siding?


----------



## Dobish (Jan 15, 2019)

There is,  but since it is 3/4" cedar  they wanted to ensure that they were able to get good purchase,  and with the 8" boards,  they would have screws just going into the sheathing and not the studs.  Wind loads are pretty high around here,  so they went a little overkill.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 15, 2019)

Dobish said:


> There is,  but since it is 3/4" cedar  they wanted to ensure that they were able to get good purchase,  and with the 8" boards,  they would have screws just going into the sheathing and not the studs.  Wind loads are pretty high around here,  so they went a little overkill.



Screwed on siding?  Holy cow!   Here it’s applied with ring shank nails.  

Wouldn’t clapboard (horizontal) cedar or Hardy plank been easier on a studded wall?  I just covered old vertical 1x12 ship lapped siding on my barn (timber frame) with cedar clapboards, 6” with 4” reveal, and I really like the look.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 15, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Screwed on siding?  Holy cow!   Here it’s applied with ring shank nails.
> 
> Wouldn’t clapboard (horizontal) cedar or Hardy plank been easier on a studded wall?  I just covered old vertical 1x12 ship lapped siding on my barn (timber frame) with cedar clapboards, 6” with 4” reveal, and I really like the look.


Just talked to the framers.  It is going to be ring shank nails. We really liked the vertical look,  since we wanted it to be very different from our house.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 15, 2019)

Great thread.  Thanks for sharing, Dobish.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 15, 2019)

this morning





about 10 minutes ago


----------



## Dobish (Jan 15, 2019)

I picked up my apt level cabinets yesterday, since we found some that were a really good deal at the local ReStore. ended up with 14 cabinets, but only needed 6. I guess I will have to figure out what to do with them! 

I picked up a range hood, but it is for an island, not a wall, so I guess its going back!

here's a layout of the living space and kitchen


----------



## Ashful (Jan 15, 2019)

You’ll find good use for them, if you own a basement or garage.  Nothing beats a kitchenette corner in the basement with cupboards and counter, for reloading shotgun shells, electronics projects, etc.  I also have kitchen cupboards and counter in the garage for extra storage and work space, separate from the heavy and dirty stuff in the detached shop.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 15, 2019)

Looking great. you'll be dried in soon. Whats the heat and utilities going to be? Is the builder doing the interior finishes?


----------



## Dobish (Jan 16, 2019)

xman23 said:


> Looking great. you'll be dried in soon. Whats the heat and utilities going to be? Is the builder doing the interior finishes?



will be dried in on friday. Builder is doing 90% of the finishes. My wife and I get the job of doing the landscaping (which was a much bigger project than we were hoping for) and the interior painting. They are just taping the drywall in the garage, which is not a problem. i might end up doing some tile work, and maybe an accent wall out of the original flooring from the cottage that was torn down.

We are doing Radiant Heat (https://www.radiantsystemsinc.com/) for the heating. 3 zones downstairs apt (bedroom, bathroom, living space) and 1 zone upstairs in the garage.  This place is going to be really well insulated, and we will have solar on the whole roof to offset the electric bill (not to mention a separate electric meter for the whole apartment/garage). 

No gas utilities, although I will have a line going there from our house if we need to at some point (i am going to put a line over to the kitchen area for a gas stove option in the future). On demand water heater for the downstairs, and a small point of use heater for the utility sink upstairs.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 16, 2019)

Ashful said:


> You’ll find good use for them, if you own a basement or garage.  Nothing beats a kitchenette corner in the basement with cupboards and counter, for reloading shotgun shells, electronics projects, etc.  I also have kitchen cupboards and counter in the garage for extra storage and work space, separate from the heavy and dirty stuff in the detached shop.



I will probably use some of them (maybe even in the laundry room, etc). I am not a big fan of using the deeper cabinets as storage, unless they have pull out drawers. I find that things get buried in the back, or there is a ton of wasted space. i plan on having as much in shallow cabinets as I can, with a work bench along the side with fixed storage as well. I plan on doing a shadow board for the wall behind the counter, but really need to make sure i have enough storage for all of the misc screws, etc.  I am going to have a fold out work bench so I am not tempted to just stack stuff on it.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 16, 2019)

More importantly, you can see my wood pile   its sort of funny that from the front our house looks like a cute little cottage. From the back, its this....


----------



## Dobish (Jan 18, 2019)

we have passed the roof inspection (and the inspector never got on the roof), and everything is dried in. Sheathing inspection failed because the panel that they had to remove to weld behind wasn't fastened, and when he pounded on the sheathing over the windows, it was loose (duh!)


----------



## Dobish (Jan 18, 2019)

They solved the inspector issue by cutting out the windows... 





View from the inside... hopefully when I get home this afternoon, there will be a few walls up


----------



## Dobish (Jan 23, 2019)

lower level walls are up- View from the corner of the kitchen.





View from the laundry room looking into the kitchen/living space.





We are running into some issues with the way they designed the deck. the thing is basically completely overkill. They wanted to do a 15" LVL, then 2x10's doubled up over it.  INSANE!


----------



## xman23 (Jan 23, 2019)

The framed out walls look to be off the floor, why? Whats the shim material under the walls?  Not understanding the deck LVL beam. Is there another deck they haven't built?


----------



## Dobish (Jan 24, 2019)

xman23 said:


> The framed out walls look to be off the floor, why? Whats the shim material under the walls?  Not understanding the deck LVL beam. Is there another deck they haven't built?


Building code requires floating walls in basements,  with a 2" gap and pressure treated wood directly on the concrete.  This way when the floor shifts. The drywall doesn't become structural.

We are building a big deck that they haven't started yet.  The deck goes over our existing roof and off the back.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 24, 2019)

I haven't heard of the code requirement. I'm guessing the issue is the floor settlesand would take the wall down. So the walls are hanging and will have pins into the slab that allow the floor to slide.

The deck is over a roof. I see them done, but, what happens when you need a new roof? Are those LVL outdoor use rated. I ask because I've seen water get into them one version of them, separating the laminations.  It looks like a beam, 3, 2x10's under the floor joist would work. I would set it back 2ft from the outside edge. And posts every 8 -10 ft. Make sure they do a correct double metal flashing where it attaches to the house.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 25, 2019)

xman23 said:


> I haven't heard of the code requirement. I'm guessing the issue is the floor settlesand would take the wall down. So the walls are hanging and will have pins into the slab that allow the floor to slide.


yep, that is exactly the case. It is not international building code, but common here in colorado. 



xman23 said:


> The deck is over a roof. I see them done, but, what happens when you need a new roof? Are those LVL outdoor use rated. I ask because I've seen water get into them one version of them, separating the laminations.  It looks like a beam, 3, 2x10's under the floor joist would work. I would set it back 2ft from the outside edge. And posts every 8 -10 ft. Make sure they do a correct double metal flashing where it attaches to the house.



Roof was replaced in 2012, and this was definitely a concern. Given that the deck will be above it, I don't see a lot of potential to damage that isn't catasrophic. Worse comes to worse, we get creative with what needs to be replaced.  LVL Beams are outdoor rated, cedar glue-lams, painted on the top with waterproofing. We are trying to work with the engineer to sign off on the stamp, since 2x10's would be more than sufficient. Originally the hot tub was going to go up there, but not any more. Even so, he WAY over engineered it. 

If there is 1 thing that my PM is really good at, its wood and water control. He has a lot of mountain town experience with snow and water buildup, so he is constantly making sure that things are not going to need to be replaced in our lifetime. (actually, he is awesome at a lot of stuff, really glad he's our guy)


----------



## Dobish (Jan 25, 2019)

here's a shot of the LVLs


----------



## Ashful (Jan 25, 2019)

xman23 said:


> The deck is over a roof. I see them done, but, what happens when you need a new roof?


My parents owned a property with this setup, 1972 - 2010’ish.  In our case, the lifetime of the decking (not the PT frame, but the actual decking boards) was similar to the lifetime of the roofing.  So, when the roof was ready for replacement at 25 or 30 years, so was the decking.  Pull up decking, do a new roof (between deck framing, sort of a PITA, but do-able), and then install new decking.

With the newer and friendlier PT treatments, I imagine we may be reaching a point where some higher quality roofing materials outlive the deck frame, itself.  What I’m seeing more frequently is that the fastener systems are failing prematurely, due to the ACQ PT treatment being very corrosive to even galvanized hardware.  It’s likely this will have you replacing the deck long before that roof fails.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 25, 2019)

Ashful said:


> My parents owned a property with this setup, 1972 - 2010’ish.  In our case, the lifetime of the decking (not the PT frame, but the actual decking boards) was similar to the lifetime of the roofing.  So, when the roof was ready for replacement at 25 or 30 years, so was the decking.  Pull up decking, do a new roof (between deck framing, sort of a PITA, but do-able), and then install new decking.
> 
> With the newer and friendlier PT treatments, I imagine we may be reaching a point where some higher quality roofing materials outlive the deck frame, itself.  What I’m seeing more frequently is that the fastener systems are failing prematurely, due to the ACQ PT treatment being very corrosive to even galvanized hardware.  It’s likely this will have you replacing the deck long before that roof fails.



It gets a little interesting since only part of the roof will be covered, so we are going to get creative with the gutters and flashing, etc. I also thought about replacing the entire roof before we did he the deck, but don't really think its necessary.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 27, 2019)

When you started this, car garage above a living space, I had concerns you could get this designed and built correctly.  It's obvious the engineering and PM know how to build a quality product.

You might consider doing this. Cap flashing the tops of LVL and the floor joists. My brother did this and 30 years later, perfect.


----------



## semipro (Jan 27, 2019)

Ashful said:


> With the newer and friendlier PT treatments, I imagine we may be reaching a point where some higher quality roofing materials outlive the deck frame, itself. What I’m seeing more frequently is that the fastener systems are failing prematurely, due to the ACQ PT treatment being very corrosive to even galvanized hardware.


Agreed.  I gave up on galvanized a long time ago and use ceramic coated or stainless hardware now . The ceramic has a lifetime warranty but that's pretty much useless since they will only replace the screws.  If they're corroded badly enough to need replacement then they'll be a bear to remove and replace.  I'm only buying stainless now for ACQ use. 

I also worry about the structural connectors used for decks (e.g. Simpson). Where I can I isolate them from wood contact with self sticking or vinyl flashing.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 29, 2019)

Well, I got the water line mainly in yesterday. Nothing like tearing a 12ft hole in the side of the house when there is a foot of snow on the ground! That was fun!

I did however discover why my stove room is always so cold and drafty...  There is 2x6 construction with insulation, then fiberboard, then this (a 3" gap of air, with 1 random electrical outlet back there, that I have no idea if it is live or not:




Not very much insulation or air sealing in the corners either.... I guess now is my chance to blow some insulation in there, and seal it up good before I put the deck stairs on. I need to run a ground line to the plugs that are down there, so i'm going to do that while I am at it and everything is exposed. 

Lower level windows are placed.





Rough plumbing is all done:


----------



## Dobish (Jan 30, 2019)

got the kitchen laid out





and here is a shot of the water line coming into our house...   When I took off the shelf that was above this, I realized that we never actually painted the wall above it! Oops! I still have to put in 3 90's just to get to where I can run it straight for a few feet, then through the stone foundation, and to the main line.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, another super bowl sunday, another day of tearing holes in the house!  
They have the soffit and facia board up on most of the eaves, the wrap is done, and the rough electrical is being wrapped up this week. I really needed to get the water line completed so they can do the rough inspections. Of course that meant buttoning up the water line, running a new grounded line to my plugs, and adding some insulation. 
After I tore off the back wall of our existing living room, I found this:




a partially insulated 2x6 wall, with a furred out wall for the new drywall, completely un-insulated. 
This is the top plate, and the exposed plywood on the exterior of the house:





As I was poking around, I noticed that they had just draped the insulation over the can lights. I didn't really want to have to tear out all of the insulation and cover the can lights (especially since it is about 8" tall where the back one is), but I wanted to correct a few of the fire hazards and do it correctly. As I was tearing out insulation, i uncovered this gem:





yep, a buried junction box, consisting of ungrounded wires and no cover, surrounded by insulation. to Top it off, 1 of the wires had been cut and pushed back through the wall (this explains where the ungrounded exterior outlet came from, with no wire connecting it).  I could not for the life of me figure out how this was wired either. after shutting off the entire house, the power still stayed on. I remembered that we had run a new circuit off of the hot tub to feed a grounded outlet on the other side of the room, so I turned that off. Bingo! I had thought that we were only feeding 1 outlet, but apparently every other outlet was powered by this feed. Given that half of them were not grounded outlets, I figured I would try and solve the problem.

I ran a new feed, snaked the outlets that were accessible together, and cut the power for the old ones. I cut a hole in the ceiling for a new junction box, and was able to run the wires there. I know I will have a 2 ungrounded plugs, but at least it will give me 4 more grounded outlets, and a junction box that I can access. 

I was able to tear out a lot of the insulation, cut some tin flashing for around the lights (i had to get creative for the one way back.... this involved a broom handle, a lot of swearing, and some very awkward body positioning.  My wife told me that that was my new home, and I had to live up there 






Went to the Depot, and picked up some insulation, and the blowing machine. I went through 4 bags and completely filled the attic space and the wall. I tacked back up the Tyvek, and today I will use some solid insulation, then cover with some sheating. This will be mostly covered by deck stairs. I might even get under the deck before we cover it up and add some solid foam insulation on bottom side of the wall too.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Feb 4, 2019)

Good that you're trying to fix some of the mess from previous diy'ers. We went through the same thing two years ago when we gutted a 1974 bungalow. It had been completely reno'd in 2004 by the previous owner, a "contractor" himself, but did everything half-a$$ed and on the cheap - really cheap. Cut wires, cut trusses, missing insulation, missing bearing under girder trusses, single layer torch-on roofing, reused old aluminum windows that he'd slavaged from another job...


----------



## Dobish (Feb 4, 2019)

AlbergSteve said:


> Good that you're trying to fix some of the mess from previous diy'ers. We went through the same thing two years ago when we gutted a 1974 bungalow. It had been completely reno'd in 2004 by the previous owner, a "contractor" himself, but did everything half-a$$ed and on the cheap - really cheap. Cut wires, cut trusses, missing insulation, missing bearing under girder trusses, single layer torch-on roofing, reused old aluminum windows that he'd slavaged from another job...


sounds a lot like my house. When i walked into my master bathroom, I said, "i feel like i'm in a burger king, or a wendys"




Sure enough, it was leftover from a burger king that they were refinishing.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 12, 2019)

all wrapped up, we even have a door and an entrance way now!





Rough inspections today for plumbing, electrical, mechanical and framing.  Air sealing and fireblocking happening right now. Insulation on Thursday... 

They had to get a little creative with the ventilation because of the steel beam




Dryer vent and washer hookups are all ready





my pony wall for my kitchen is set up and ready to go to, so maybe I should start looking at what we are going to do for countertops!





All of my heaters, my ceiling fans and my vent hood showed up. Appliances are due for delivery 3/12....


----------



## Dobish (Feb 14, 2019)

came home to some exciting stuff yesterday!





Insulation guys showed up today at 7:30am, by the time I walked in there at 8, they had 1/2 of it done on the lower level!


----------



## Dobish (Feb 15, 2019)

Front siding is up and Trim is up!





Lower level is all insulated. I only found 1 box that was buried under the insulation that shouldn't have been





The deck posts are up and ready for the LVL. I helped get the flashing on for the corrugated metal on the bottom last night (not pictured) so I hope they got a bunch of the siding done today!


----------



## Dobish (Feb 19, 2019)

they got the crane out late last friday to put up the lvl for the deck. They aren't secured yet, but they are at least notched out and up there.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 26, 2019)

drywall is up, getting mud tomorrow. I didn't get a picture of the garage (i will, don't worry), or the siding that they finished up yesterday evening.
We still have 1 side (above the main entrance) that needs to have the siding, but we are on a two week delay for the additional siding. That also means that we have to wait 2 weeks to get the roof on






Bathroom: Its going to be a tight fit for the 60" claw foot tub, but we will make it work. We had to reduce the wall from a 2x6 to a 2x4 to gain an extra inch on either side!





Living Room /Kitchen






Deck framing is almost done, but they had a little issue with their measurements.  Apparently in 15 years, they have never had to purchase posts that were messed up (because they haven't messed them up), but they did on my project. They cut them all short by 2 inches, so the slope was REALLY drastic. 






Granite is all picked out.... we decided to do the same countertop for the kitchen and bathroom. My son picked it, and this was a good choice, because it was the cheapest. The other option he really liked was the SUPER expensive one. He's my kid alright


----------



## Dobish (Feb 27, 2019)

Siding





from the inside / workshop area





Standing at the entrance door:





where the tennis ball parking marker is going to be   Workshop area on the left. 





view from the deck corner looking south





and what you have all been waiting for, the view off the deck to the wood pile


----------



## Dobish (Mar 1, 2019)

Garage door is in!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 1, 2019)

Milestone!

The dog doesn't look too thrilled over it.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 1, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Milestone!
> 
> The dog doesn't look too thrilled over it.


He was barking at the neighbor.  He's really good at that!

Drywall texture happened today


----------



## Dobish (Mar 5, 2019)

Not a huge fan of the drywall texture, but I am not going to be living there, so I think its ok.

Ceiling and Walls are painted (need to paint the back of the closet):





kitchen:





dining room / eating area: 





Living room/ front entrance:





I will be prepping the wall for tile work tonight, and tiling tomorrow night.





Floor on thursday, grout on thursday night. Tub on Friday Morning. Wainscotting on friday night. Vanity and cabinets over the weekend, countertop templates on monday. Its really coming together!


----------



## Dobish (Mar 6, 2019)

mostly ready for tile!





They added a skim coat to smooth out the texture on the windows, which makes me and the wife happy. They tried to sand it down first, but that wasn't going to fly. 
Tile going in tonight, and floors tomorrow!


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 6, 2019)

Dobish said:


> mostly ready for tile!
> View attachment 242003
> 
> 
> ...



How many coats of Redgard did they do?  Also, how are they going to tie in the tub to the tiled walls?


----------



## Dobish (Mar 6, 2019)

vinny11950 said:


> How many coats of Redgard did they do?  Also, how are they going to tie in the tub to the tiled walls?



if by they, you mean me, then 3. Tub is a free standing cast iron tub, so it doesn't get tied into the walls at all


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 6, 2019)

Dobish said:


> if by they, you mean me, then 3. Tub is a free standing cast iron tub, so it doesn't get tied into the walls at all



The owner is always the most caring contractor of all.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 6, 2019)

vinny11950 said:


> The owner is always the most caring contractor of all.


I sometimes wonder why I didn't just be my own GC again on this project. There have been a lot of hiccups starting with the quote, but from the beginning we were going to be taking care of the tile, the painting, and cabinets. 

Knowing myself, I sort of had a feeling I would be getting more involved. I'm not sure if it has helped or hindered the process, but I guess we will find out!


----------



## AlbergSteve (Mar 6, 2019)

Most GC's hate having the client on site, but in my experience, having them around to double check on things doesn't hurt and usually prevents having to redo things when the plan details aren't clear. The GC babysits the subtrades and the client babysits the GC.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 6, 2019)

AlbergSteve said:


> Most GC's hate having the client on site, but in my experience, having them around to double check on things doesn't hurt and usually prevents having to redo things when the plan details aren't clear. The GC babysits the subtrades and the client babysits the GC.


my project manager is a neighbor, and he's good about making sure things are getting done. Half of the time the subs just come right to me and ask, since i know what is going on with the project. the other day, the GC called me up and asked me the status of a couple of things. I just had to laugh, and asked him why I wasn't getting a paycheck as PM.

I feel a little bad about how much money our cg is losing on this project, as it was severely under-bid. There were issues with the architect not measuring correctly, structural engineering being overkill, delays with the electric and gas company, way more excavation and dirt moving, and a TON more concrete and steel work than was originally quoted. I am glad we are getting to the end of it, and then I get to start setting up the garage for my storage! I can't wait!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 6, 2019)

AlbergSteve said:


> Most GC's hate having the client on site, but in my experience, having them around to double check on things doesn't hurt and usually prevents having to redo things when the plan details aren't clear. The GC babysits the subtrades and the client babysits the GC.



A buddy of mine is a residential GC, mostly doing high end custom work.  He always says most of his job is managing the client, preventing “project scope creep”.  When folks contact a high-end GC, their imagination is usually bigger than their wallet.


----------



## MTY (Mar 7, 2019)

Ashful said:


> A buddy of mine is a residential GC, mostly doing high end custom work.  He always says most of his job is managing the client, preventing “project scope creep”.  When folks contact a high-end GC, their imagination is usually bigger than their wallet.


I am the GC on my remodel and also doing as much as I can find the time for.  The wife's imagination is bigger than my wallet.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 7, 2019)

MTY said:


> I am the GC on my remodel and also doing as much as I can find the time for.  The wife's imagination is bigger than my wallet.


I was the gc and the labor on the last project.  I am still trying to put back on the weight that i lost!


----------



## Dobish (Mar 8, 2019)

Finished up the major tile work last night. grout and beadboard tomorrow.





Flooring was started this morning, I think its going to look good....


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 8, 2019)

Dobish said:


> Finished up the major tile work last night. grout and beadboard tomorrow.
> View attachment 242081
> 
> 
> Flooring was started this morning, I think its going to look good....


 I like big tiles = less grout lines to clean and mold up.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 8, 2019)

vinny11950 said:


> I like big tiles = less grout lines to clean and mold up.


Another reason we are doing gray grout


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 9, 2019)

Dobish said:


> Another reason we are doing gray grout



On closer look, are those the Leonia tiles from Lowes?


----------



## Dobish (Mar 9, 2019)

vinny11950 said:


> On closer look, are those the Leonia tiles from Lowes?


They are from home depot.  Clearance,  $.50 per square foot.  Porcelain tiles.  I don't remember the brand.


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 10, 2019)

Dobish said:


> $.50 per square foot. Porcelain tiles.



That's a great price for porcelain tiles.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 12, 2019)

Siding is all up, scaffolding is down. Now they can work on the roof!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Flooring is almost done (*yes, i still need to paint the closet!)





baseboard and trim happening tomorrow... its all painted up!





We failed the attic insulation inspection, because the ladder was NEXT to the space, not in it.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 13, 2019)

well, we had snowmageddon this morning (actually it started out as rain), but right when they came do deliver the tub, it started to get super bad!  I was really worried that I was going to have to cut out the tile or ground down the tub, but apparently the 3 year old needs to work on her tape measuring skills.... 

now that it is placed, i have the drain laid out, so that can be finalized and we can finish up the last little bit of flooring. I'm not sure what is going on with my grout, there are some spots that are really dark, and everything else is the color it is supposed to be (light gray). I am hoping that it is just still drying.... hmmmm.






we did get a chance to try out our new storm drain inlet and pipe today with all the water. The city came back and realized that there was a storm drain that came from the street that just dumped water into a dirt runnel, that then ran into the creek. everything was completely eroded and there was a lot of turbulence going into the creek. they came in with the heavy equipment and started digging stuff up. first bucket full, this is what they discovered:




yep, that was a buried concrete mixer)

They ended up building a little pool, putting in an inlet box, and buried a 10" pipe under the ground. They ended up having to use some of my dirt to get out, since it was pretty slick, so they brought in 2 tandem loads of dirt to back fill and ended up grading a bunch of my land too. They tried to take my rocks, but my PM told them to bring a truck of rip rap for by the creek. they threw down some native seed, and mat to get it growing. They even removed a bunch of the downed limbs and other stuff that i've been meaning to clean up!


----------



## Dobish (Mar 19, 2019)

well the city has decided that they are going to come back and replace the remainder of the storm drain. probably a good thing since i completely made a mess of the grading they did by trying to drive a load of maple out back... i almost ended up with ole rusty buried back there with the rest of the stuff we found!

we have all the trim up, just a few pieces to replace.  Wainscott is up in the bathroom. (i sort of want to put some in my bathroom now). 





Doors are installed





they installed the wrong vanity (the one that was too big) so i have to tear that out and put in the smaller one. not a big deal, just annoying 

they finally figured out the stair configuration for the deck too, so we will be getting that wrapped up shortly. i had to get some help running the cable line under the existing deck 





they wrapped up the siding and got my "ventilation" covered up. even though it wasn't super cold last night, i could feel that the draft that had previously been there from having the insulation exposed was gone 





the foreman is making sure grammy is doing her job


----------



## Dobish (Mar 21, 2019)

exciting day!  ROoof!





the deck is getting finished



i might need to move my radon vent and finish patching in the logs on the side of the house now


----------



## Dobish (Mar 22, 2019)

Roof is on!  Mid roof, final, and siding inspection today... the rusted metal on the bottom should be installed too.



they put up the stairs and the railing yesterday, but I didn't get any pictures of that yet


----------



## Dobish (Mar 22, 2019)

stairs and railing are in



the deck and railing from the back



we will utilize it for some firewood storage after it gets levelled off, and also have our ski chair hanging off the overhang.

Cabinets are all set:


----------



## Dobish (Apr 1, 2019)

Countertops are in









and the door is painted!


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dobish said:


> Countertops are in
> View attachment 242931
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Dobish (Apr 2, 2019)

plumbers were there at 730am today, so they were making progress with the tub and the faucets. The Father in law is coming to visit for a few days, and is going to repaint the trim and touch up the walls and ceilings. We had to get on the PM to get things cleaned a bit better so the paint actually sticks 

hopefully he is building my cabinet in the garage for my utility sink


----------



## Dobish (Apr 3, 2019)

plumbers were back this morning to set the tub and the toilet, the father in law and sister in law are touching up paint right now..
not sure when the electrician is coming back to wrap up, but xcel may be anywhere between now and 5 weeks.... uggggg

also waiting to hear back about when the roofers will be coming back to finish up so we can get our solar wrapped up.

i placed the corrugated next to the door to see what it looks like (look, you can see some of my wood pile ).


----------



## Dobish (Apr 5, 2019)

Tub and toilet are placed, as are the fixtures



the city finished up the storm drain and inlet they were putting in



roof is done and the corrugated metal is up on the front (you can really tell which one was on the top of the pile.... )


----------



## Dobish (Apr 5, 2019)

Also, back to the original question- what are some tool storage and organizational thoughts that people have? its always good to get some other ideas.

I'm debating between a rolling toolbox for tools, or doing a shadowboard along the wall with a cleat system.  I was sort of contemplating setting up a french cleat system that runs along the entire wall, then doing individual shadow boards for each series of tools (currently they are organized by destruction (crowbars, saws, saw blades, etc), general repair (allen wrenches, screw drivers, sockets, etc), construction (hammers, clamps, nail guns, etc).

My biggest issue is that with the deep cabinets, I am constantly having to pull something out to get to something else. I'm not going to hang my sawzall case on a shadowboard on the wall... 

I think what I really need to do is physically put everything in the garage that needs to go in there, and then see what would work best with the layout.... it will be a giant mess and my family might not see me for a few days, but I think it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Dobish (Apr 5, 2019)

I just found this.... I think it will work for what I am looking at. in conjunction with some cleats and hooks.


----------



## Dobish (Apr 10, 2019)

All of the corrugated metal is up. We still have to oxidize it, but I think it will look really great!



All of the fixtures are wrapped


Electrical box painted, rough grading done. I think i am going to finish the blue window wall with siding, so it smooths the transition a little bit. I still have to bring in a ton of dirt and build a stone wall.



the contractor was doing some back filling after pouring the step wall to stop the dirt from pouring under our deck. pretty soon, I won't have any access to the crawlspace...



my kids enjoyed the first meal on the deck (despite the look i am getting). We don't have a table up there yet, so we had to get creative!


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 12, 2019)

IMG, I haven't looked in on this thread in a while, but your updated look great.

I really like how the bathroom turned out.  And the corrugated metal skirting the building look great too, especially the detail for the spigot.  Congrats.

As for the tool organizing, I am afraid I am no help here because my basement and shed are a mess of disorganization.  But I do plan to organize my heavy tools on a big, rolling, metal shelving rack that I can move around in the basement.  I figure easy access from all sides, and adjustable shelving height to fix the tool boxes.  My problem is using tools and then not putting them back where they belong, makes it hard to find later on when I need it.


----------



## Dobish (Apr 15, 2019)

garage cabinets come today, gutters come tomorrow.

Exterior Lights are all up




view from the deck was not so bad the other night for the fireworks show!


----------



## Dobish (Apr 18, 2019)

gutters are in! they even work! its nice to have the drainage going away from the house, as well as be able to reconnect my gutter from the main house.



I had to take a picture of the connection so I remember what it looks like when it comes time to replace something.



We still need the snow guards on the roof, the driveway poured, the deck finished, light bulbs in the fixtures, and the propane tank that went missing needs to get replaced so I can grill


----------



## Dobish (Apr 22, 2019)

A little muriatic acid followed by hydrogen peroxide turned the metal just the right color.




heaters are in and cabinets are stained. I think the color matched up pretty closely, if I do say so myself!  Washer and dryer are installed, now I have to wait for power for the rest of the appliances.




I have to figure something out for the front door. When they put it in, they didn't use the jamb extensions, and now the door is recessed about 2 inches in. I can't use a standard doorstop, and I need to figure out how to stop my handle from smashing into the countertop.

I have rigged up a few of the rubber floor spacers but on the inside of the door jamb. This seems to help, but looks terrible.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 24, 2019)

I was wondering the details of the corrugated metal. I saw the oxidation you did, I'm considering using it for a wood shed roof. What is the material, gauge, dimensions, manufacturer, source?  

Keep the pictures coming the place looks great.


----------



## Dobish (Apr 25, 2019)

xman23 said:


> I was wondering the details of the corrugated metal. I saw the oxidation you did, I'm considering using it for a wood shed roof. What is the material, gauge, dimensions, manufacturer, source?
> 
> Keep the pictures coming the place looks great.



Thanks,
the corrugated metal came in sheets 40" x 8'. I will get you the specs on it. We got it from the same guys that did our roof, they sourced it all for us. I'll see what I can get out of them!


----------



## Dobish (Apr 29, 2019)

apparently they came this morning to turn the power on... hoooray! Of course they told me they were going to come later in the week, so I planned for other people to show up and be there today. 200+ tons of dirt being delivered.  Sure enough, they all showed up at the same time, right after I rolled into work!  Here is to hoping that they don't dump the truck into the new line!

Appliances come on thursday, plumber comes friday to hook up the dishwasher. Electrician is coming to wrap up the light bulbs that he owes us (just so you know, I am perfectly capable of putting in lightbulbs  )

We are still waiting for the concrete on the front stoop, as well as the driveway, but it is becoming very difficult to get the city to decide how they want to deal with our sidewalk. 

I have to find a bed frame, put a few finishing paint touches, and hang some of the open shelves in the kitchen and laundry room and the inside will be done. I'll probably put some blinds up so we don't have tenants trying to do that. 

Hopefully I can get my C/O next week and start renting it out!


----------



## Dobish (May 3, 2019)

well, more exciting news!  Solar going in!



The water heater that I was reusing decided it was not going to actually engage the heaters. I have a feeling it is the flow meter that was damaged while being tossed around, but for a few hundred bucks, I will just put a new one in and then trouble shoot and see if I can get it to work. 

The oven and dishwasher came yesterday, so we are good to go there! Oven works, dishwasher is getting hooked up and tested today. 

I need to go look at the electric meter, as I am curious about how much power the heaters have been using. We ended up doing the radiant heat cove heaters and they really make the place feel cozy. We ended up doing programmable thermostats in the bedroom and living room, and then a preset one for the bathroom and the garage. I think with the insulation and everything being sealed up, it will stay pretty comfortable in there.

They are hoping to wrap up the dirt delivery today too, they still have a few truck loads, and then some spreading around.  They made my access to my wood pile a little steep!


----------



## Dobish (May 6, 2019)

We have some power!



Rough inspections passed on the solar panels, the electrical final passed for the garage. They were out there working working working this morning to get things done before the inspector came around noon. They were patching up the deck, pouring the front porch pad for the lower level, putting in screens, and trying to get everything wrapped up.

I got the new water heater, we got it wired up, and turned it on. Same as the old one. No hot water. 
Me: "Simple and stupid question, but do you have the cold water going into the cold water inlet?"
Plumber: "Yep"
Me: "can we try and switch it just to see?"
Plumber: "i'm sure that isn't it"
Me: "can we try and switch it before we both start trying to play electrican/water heater repairmen?"
Plumber: "i know it right, I don't know why it doesn't work though"
Me: "Please?"
Plumber: "you know, when I disconnected this one, there was a lot of water that came from the pipes"
Me: "would pictures help of the rough inspection?"
Plumber: "yep, sure would"
Me: "here are the pictures, does it look right to you?"
Plumber: "Crap... [grumble grumble grumble]"
me: "ok, see you later!"

i guess we will see what it looks like when I get home. It appears as though not only was the cold water coming from the wrong side, he also had the water lines to the sink switched, so the hot was running into the cold line.


----------



## semipro (May 6, 2019)

The water heater: tank or tankless? 
Since you mentioned a flow sensor I'm thinking tankless.


----------



## Dobish (May 7, 2019)

semipro said:


> The water heater: tank or tankless?
> Since you mentioned a flow sensor I'm thinking tankless.


tankless electric. it was the same unit i previously had, and it is really tiny and does the trick. It uses a bit of power (60amp breaker), but it isn't ever running at full power for very long. 

It turns out it was in fact plumbed backwards and it is all taken care of.  

We passed the plumbing, the electrical and the mechanical final inspections. We failed the building because the concrete for the stoop wasn't poured (we were waiting so the inspector didn't have to walk through wet concrete) and we didn't have house numbers. A few other little things too, but the list was inside and the wet concrete was outside 

On another note, yesterday was a good reminder why to always use proper safety equipment. One of the tradesman decided his fingertips were too long and took them off with the table saw.... They are pretty sure he will be alright, but he did nick the bone.  He's a guitarist, and of course it was his left hand that sustained the damage.


----------



## Dobish (May 8, 2019)

all of the solar panels are up.

concrete stoop is poured, and currently being protected from the rain.


----------



## vinny11950 (May 10, 2019)

Dobish said:


> tankless electric. it was the same unit i previously had, and it is really tiny and does the trick. It uses a bit of power (60amp breaker), but it isn't ever running at full power for very long.



Nice progress on the project.  Congratulations.

For the hot water, I would have thought a hybrid heat pump electric tank water heater would draw less power, and be more in line with the solar panel output.


----------



## Dobish (May 10, 2019)

vinny11950 said:


> Nice progress on the project.  Congratulations.
> 
> For the hot water, I would have thought a hybrid heat pump electric tank water heater would draw less power, and be more in line with the solar panel output.


It came down to space.  Also,  the solar is connected to our house,  so the electric bill is all the apt.


----------



## vinny11950 (May 10, 2019)

Dobish said:


> It came down to space.  Also,  the solar is connected to our house,  so the electric bill is all the apt.



That makes sense.


----------



## Dobish (May 10, 2019)

vinny11950 said:


> That makes sense.


once we take down the tarps and it dries out a bit (hopefully this afternoon) I will be able to get in there and get some pictures of it all set up. I have a meeting with the contractor on monday to disucss the concrete for the driveway, so we will see what he didn't quote there that he wants me to pay for!


----------



## Dobish (May 13, 2019)

yesterday was an ok day for solar production 




Living room space



from the other view:



Kitchen:



Bathroom with the curtain closed:




Laundry Room


----------



## begreen (May 13, 2019)

Yes, we're seeing nice bell-curve output too, though our system peaks at around 4.5kw.


----------



## Dobish (May 14, 2019)

just met with the contractors. As I expected, they are trying to get me to cover their mistake of not quoting the sidewalk.

I think we are just about wrapped up though, once we actually pour.


----------



## Dobish (May 20, 2019)

We had a productive weekend. I made use of this guy and did some grading, and cleared out my front yard of rocks.


Then we built this (this was while it was in progress. I still have a few of the extra rocks to move out of the way):



The funny thing is, all of these rocks came from the stone wall I built 3 years ago to the day!


----------



## Dobish (May 23, 2019)

well, we got our final permit closed out, but we still don't have the driveway or the sidewalk! Hopefully sidewalk tomorrow, if it dries out, then driveway next week. There is some minor grading that needs to happen, but right now the entire yard is a giant mud pit. I lost a shoe trying to get to the front door last night!  At least it is raining so I can see where the water is heading!  I had it looking pretty good, but then left some pretty big bear prints while clomping around!

I have been working on getting the baseboard up in the garage itself, so that is all prepped. I need to pick up some silicon and then screw it in. I ended up using the extra deck boards, since they are waterproof, but not enough to do much of anything else with. I am going to lay a big bead of silicon down, then press in the boards, then lay another bead of silicon over that. Overall, I'm pretty happy with how that turned out. There are a few spots where there are access panels that look a little clunky, but it is a garage and I'm not all that worried about it. As long as I can keep the water from getting into the drywall I will be fine. Once that is done, I will be able to move my cabinets into place. I can't wait to start setting up the shop space!  It is so frustrating having the cabinets all wrapped up on a pallet in the middle of the floor!

I also need to cut a few trim pieces for the attic access, so I can keep a bit more of the heat in there. I also need to put some supports up in the attic as well, so I can utilize it for storage. There is 14" of insulation up there, and very little head room. I probably will only do 1 side for now, since I don't really have a ton of stuff to put up there.

It was really nice to be in the garage with it at 55º when it was 28º outside. I found that the cove heaters take a while to heat things up, so I will have to remember that for when I need to get the heat cranked in there. The unit stays nice and comfortable, but I had the heat set at 45º in the garage. I will see what happens with the attic hole closed up.

I got the dishwasher installed last night and tested, no leaks so I think i'm good. Washer and dryer work, fridge is cooling down. Hot water works.

I did a little touch up paint and made the bed for photos:




I got the bathroom mirrors and towel bars hung up. I am really happy with how the bathroom turned out. I may even put some wainscott up in my house bathroom!


----------



## Dobish (May 31, 2019)

We have a driveway! (you can see the recent score of firewood in the back too!)




and a sidewalk!



and we are working on the path to the unit. We are using bricks from our old patio to line the edges, then will do crushed gravel. I'm still trying to figure out the steps. 



and our water heater works


----------



## Dobish (Jun 3, 2019)

we have success







and the door hardware is all installed



We had a productive weekend of digging gravel, cutting steps, and burying bricks for our pathway. I also scored another 1/2 cord of aged firewood, so that was a nice bonus!


----------



## vinny11950 (Jun 4, 2019)

That garage looks amazing.  I could wrench in that all day.  Congratulations.

Maybe I missed it, but are you going to put a stove in there?


----------



## Dobish (Jun 4, 2019)

vinny11950 said:


> That garage looks amazing.  I could wrench in that all day.  Congratulations.
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but are you going to put a stove in there?


Thanks!  It's been a long project,  we are glad to be done.  No stove plans for now.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 4, 2019)

my wife is very happy now. She has her tennis ball. I need to mark off the floor as well, since I promised her i would


----------



## Dobish (Jun 11, 2019)

ole rusty made it into the garage...



I also got a new to me bandsaw as well that I put in there. Hopefully next week I can spend the majority of the nights getting the organization set up there....

i am beginning to worry that I will just start putting stuff places, then never get around to organizing it! I did print out some labels the other day though and labelled my extension cord location


----------



## Dobish (Jun 18, 2019)

I had some of the flagstone that was left over from a previous patio, so I decided to put in a little patio in front of the cottage. I built my stone wall using rocks from around the property, and put in a few perennials around the stones. I upcycled a few timbers, and transplanted some iris and alliums that needed to be moved when they built the sidewalk and driveway.

I am not sure if I am going to do flagstone on the right side, or use that for above the stone wall, under our deck.  Because of how they ran the decking, we get drips in the rain, so I need to figure out something to make it usable space for storage and hanging out.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 19, 2019)

Dobish said:


> View attachment 244931
> 
> i am beginning to worry that I will just start putting stuff places, then never get around to organizing it!



Garage needs painted.  Tell me you’re not stopping 2% short of the finish line, and leaving it in tape and joint compound, after all this work!


----------



## Dobish (Jun 19, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Garage needs painted.  Tell me you’re not stopping 2% short of the finish line, and leaving it in tape and joint compound, after all this work!


I plan on throwing a coat of paint on there for sure. Depending on when the kids go to sleep,  I'll likely do it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 21, 2019)

i got my extension cords up...


and my fathers day present 


and my cushions organized..



I have about 1/2 of it painted (*walls and ceiling) over the last couple of nights of painting. We are hoping to have a party tomorrow, so I was planning on getting the rest of it painted tonight and tomorrow morning.  The party was supposed to be outside, but its supposed to be thunderstorms all afternoon!


----------



## Dobish (Jun 24, 2019)

Ashful,
this one is for you.... 



Paint wrapped up at 4am on saturday morning


----------



## begreen (Jun 24, 2019)

Good thing you took a picture of it. Most garages never stay this neat.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 24, 2019)

begreen said:


> Good thing you took a picture of it. Most garages never stay this neat.


we had a party on saturday and it was pouring, so I needed to make some space! 

I still need to get the layout finalized of the cabinets, tools and toys, but I had to focus on some exterior work to prevent more gully washes before the party.


----------



## begreen (Jun 24, 2019)

Dobish said:


> we had a party on saturday and it was pouring, so I needed to make some space!
> 
> I still need to get the layout finalized of the cabinets, tools and toys, but I had to focus on some exterior work to prevent more gully washes before the party.


It looks great. Relax and enjoy the new space, summer just started.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 25, 2019)

begreen said:


> It looks great. Relax and enjoy the new space, summer just started.



That's funny... the kids are gone for a few weeks so now's my time to get stuff accomplished!  This weekend the focus is the giant pile of maple that I have been staring at for a year!


----------



## Dobish (Jun 26, 2019)

well, on the day of the party, we woke up to a gully wash that took out half of our new gravel path,and a lot of the dirt. Apparently straight up dirt isn't very good for managing water flow! (jk, i know this.... it was sarcasm)

So an hour before our party, I went out and got a ton of 3/4" gravel to try and slow things down.  Sunday, I spent most of the day bringing my stones that were not used on the lower wall back up the hill to build a wall to direct a bit of the water into a sump pit and french drain under the path. I haven't gotten the french drain in yet, but hopefully will this weekend. We need a bit of mulch in the bed around the boulder wall, and a few more rocks and our mining cart placed in the hill side.

From the Bottom


From the top:


From the side:


----------



## Dobish (Jul 2, 2019)

we got some more dirt delivered last weekend...



We also had a really cool rainbow!



A skid steerer made short work of that...


----------



## Dobish (Jul 5, 2019)

Got in all of our plants, and mulch, and walkway (look a wood pile!)



I got 12 ton of mixed gravel delivered and spread by hand. I have to build my raised beds (for next season or fall veggies) on the gravel area.



I got my lower section all decorated



I threw down some grass seed and winter grass matting in hopes I can get some grass growing. I have a little bit more grading to do on the hillside out back, a few more piles of rocks to get out of the way, and a patio to build under the deck.  Hopefully this weekend is chainsaw and splitter time though...


----------



## begreen (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice job. Looks like the entertainment for the neighbors has just about wrapped up.


----------



## Dobish (Jul 5, 2019)

begreen said:


> Nice job. Looks like the entertainment for the neighbors has just about wrapped up.


the other day I was out there shoveling, and the neighbors were all out there cheering me on   I took a bow and then offered one of them a pitchfork to help with the mulch!


----------



## Dobish (Jul 8, 2019)

another productive weekend!

Did a little chainsawing on friday afternoon



Saturday morning we laid down the grass seed and grass matting




Then that afternoon we decided to get rid of the temporary fence now that we knew what has happening with the sidewalk.



now I finally cut the grass that has been growing around the wire fence... it felt so nice!


----------



## Dobish (Jul 19, 2019)

Hoooray!



When we were hanging out on the deck last night, we saw 2 bats. I have never actually seen any in my yard, but it was right at dusk and they were having a blast!


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2019)

Put up some bat boxes on the side of the house and they will become residents.


----------



## Dobish (Jul 22, 2019)

begreen said:


> Put up some bat boxes on the side of the house and they will become residents.


i thought about this.


----------

